

Show HN: ImageSwaps - Swap images anonymously - yror10
http://www.imageswaps.tk

======
un1xl0ser
Images are an possible attack vector, so I would expect some level of
processing (and therefore, storage) to be necessary to make this secure.

Of course I got an explicit picture, but thankfully the animated gif did not
load. Conversation was good and it wasn't A/V like CR so that was actually
nice.

The random stumbling upon another person is a great thing to have to emulate
the randomness of meeting someone IRL.

~~~
yror10
I'll take that into account. I'm glad you like it though :)

~~~
un1xl0ser
I like the concept of the random encounter, but it may need to resolve around
something.

Lets say with Artsy, two people get a random piece of art and look at it and
discuss it. It would be nice to relate about a common thing somehow. I don't
think that I've seen this type of random person thing done with enough
existing applications.

------
LukeWalsh
Interesting concept. Was surprised by the chat feature, but it actually makes
things interesting.

~~~
roryhughes
Yeah the first version didn't have chat but it had a large bounce rate because
of it.

------
monkey7
Interesting! I like the idea with the chat

------
jebus989
Yep and there's a penis.

------
pertsix
very interesting idea

